# My new Nigerian buckling :)



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Meet Ollie  aka Freedom Star JW Bluffin Ollie
Freedom Star Farm Jokers Wild X Howling Hill Larissa
"Thank you Logan" ! 

He is quite the ham and has the most adorable face and smile 
Cant wait to see what Ollie and my girls will give me next breeding :clap:
My first polled goat ! Hopefully he will pass that on to my future babies :smile:


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Aw. He is so pretty congrats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

He's such a handsome guy!!  congrats 

And love the name BTW


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What a cute, chunky little man!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks  Yeah , had to work on the bonding , so he had more treats then he probably should have , lol.  If he was a dog , I most likely would have him sitting , downing , heeling and maybe waving , with all the treats he's been 
getting , lol. I had to remove the bag of goat treats so its not tempting to feed him now , lol. He got sooooooo used to it , I think he thinks his name is cookie now


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bahahaha!! Hey, try chopping some carrots. My goats love little carrot treats.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , your right. Ollie and i could both use some carrots instead of cookies


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Haha but carrots aren't as fun 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Mcclan3 said:


> Haha but carrots aren't as fun
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You got that right , lol !:cake:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

he's so cute!!!! congrats!!!

bananas are great treats too....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So nice to see him happy and adjusted in his new home


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I saw him next to SweetPea (in your other thread) and they look to be the same size, how old is he?


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

What a cutie! Congratulations


----------



## mountainminilynn (Jan 14, 2014)

I love his colors 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

that's it I am coming to New York, I have stops to make at your house and Stephanies...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I was going to askhow old he was also Stacey. Love his color. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys  Ollie was born 10/16/13 
And don't worry , he was only with them for pictures and no funny business was going on , lolol. My girls are just babies for petes 
sake , lol. Ollie , Baby and Claire will breed next year. 
If Sweetpea and HoneyBee get big enough , I may breed them. 
Those two are a pleasure to have around just the way they are 
Ollie and Bill are way too busy wrestling and jumping around to bother much with the girls anyhow , lol. 
Stacy , I forgot to get her weight tonight , but I will get it tomorrow AM.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

BTW , Ollie seems to have a thing for the "bigger" girls , hlala:
He is smitten with one of my Saanen girls , lol..
She is in heat and is spending alot of time near the bucks pen and Ollie is in one across from them and next to the other Nigerians. He is doing his best to act "big , tough and romantic" :lovey: Then when she doesn't pay him no mind , he goes and butts the heck out of his hay bucket :roll:

For some reason , 
Scout reminds me of Danny Devito :ROFL:
And Archie , Arnold …..the big dude " I'll be back"….cant think of his name , lol. :slapfloor:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NubianFan said:


> that's it I am coming to New York, I have stops to make at your house and Stephanies...


Your more then welcome Leslie :-D


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

He's cute, and pretty;-)


----------



## lauramae86 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ooo! I just got a doeling from Logan with the same sire. So adorable! Love his colors.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> that's it I am coming to New York, I have stops to make at your house and Stephanies...


I'll be watching you like a hawk Leslie.....like a hawk.....:lol:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Just because you are watching doesnt mean you will seeeeeee.....:lol:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh good glad to know that he was an older boy. For a bit I was thinking "poor Sweet Pea hasn't grown!" Because she is the same size as him!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

LOL ! Oh , she has grown Stacy , lol. She is almost 45 pounds !!!
Definitely not overweight either ! Yes , Ollie is older then she is


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh wow really? I need to weigh my yearling again but she didn't even weigh 30lbs when i did last. That's great.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I got to double check her , I weighed all the NDs when i went out to weigh her , so i might have gotten hers confused with another one.
But , come to think of it , I do remember a huge difference when i weight her last at 19lbs. I weigh the little munchkin in a bit for ya 

She is such a SWEETIE !!!! Loves to give kisses and loves to be held 
Bob says she is just like a stuffed animal , lol. Happy to sit wherever you put her , lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I forgot to get the weight , sorry  But I was finishing up raking up the pens before the storm we supposed to be getting here. 
Sweetpea is such a good girl compared to my Bill and his sidekick HoneyBee. They can be Trouble sometimes , lol. HoneyBee will rub her head on me like crazy , and if I don't pay attention to her she will butt me ! I couldnt believe it till she did it again ! Bill will pull your clothes , but mainly at my gloves since he knows they are in my back pocket most of the time , lol. I usually have to chase him down to get one of them back , lol. He grabs it , turns and high tails it with the glove hanging out of his mouth :ROFL: He is such a little booger !! But Sweetpea , she is a gentle little thing when she wants attention.
She will put her front feet on me so gently , you can hardly feel it sometimes .
She is such a little lady , lol. Anyways , I will double check her weight for ya tomorrow


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh gosh. XDD I can't believe Honey has become so demanding, what a stinker! :laugh: :laugh: Do you pinch her ear for that? Usually a few good pinches for that behavior stops it in its tracks. She must think she's princess and deserves ALL of the attention.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh no rush on the weight. I'm so happy she is doing so well. She certainly is getting the attention and love she wouldn't have been able to get here and while I do miss her I know it was defiantly for the best for her.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I guess I should stop her now before it gets out of hand. But she really does think she is "The Princess" , lol. And I used to sit in her pen and love on her , but at that moment I was raking and picking up things and Sweetpea came over and asked for some loving and I guess I ignored HoneyBee too long for her liking , lol. I think HoneyBee feels whenever I come in their pen Im in there to love on them and not clean up , lol. Couldnt do it all winter practically so maybe HoneyBee just forgot about me doing that , lol. I know she isn't normally like that 
But if it continues , I will have to have a talk with the young lady 

Claire is wobbling around , the poor thing. But she always answers me when I call her and I can tell on her face if she is comfortable or needing something


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Stacy , you can be sure Sweetpea is getting all the love and attention she could ever need  We absolutely love her ! I have to video her getting her butt scratches , she makes such a face and hunches her back and moves her hind legs about so she can direct your scratches where she wants them , lol… And she will talk to you when you do it , lol. She makes these tiny moans and squeaks , its the only way to explain it , lol…She loves every minute of her butt scratches 
Truly a love bug  I left the chairs in their pen and they sit on them and bask in the sun . Bob says it looks like a goat spa , lol.
But now i HAVE to weigh her cause its bothering me , lol.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Patti will pull my hair if I ignore her too long.  She's even chomped me a few times then dances away before I can do anything. :laugh: 

Aw, sweet Claire. <3 she hanging in there?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Claire is doing great . I'm very excited to see what she and Scout give me ! She is very vocal , mains and groans now and then and when she scratches herself she sings a tune , lolol. I know she is going to be a awesome mom . She babies Sweetpea all the time , lol. 
Those two get along really well. . 
The three of them are perfect together. I will keep you posted of course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## emmaandoscar (Jan 20, 2013)

So cute!!!!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Great pics thx for sharing. I love the dog in the background


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ha , thanks , that's Sally  She's just gotta be involved , lol.


----------

